# Concrete edging



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Anybody here tried to install concrete flower bed edging? I'm going to try on my side yard In a few days. Any tips or problems run into? Or just pics if you have them. thanks y'all. Stay safe.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I had a company do mine last year. Here are some pics.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

JoshuaL said:


> Anybody here tried to install concrete flower bed edging? I'm going to try on my side yard In a few days. Any tips or problems run into? Or just pics if you have them. thanks y'all. Stay safe.


Are you going to be doing it yourself?


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

We did concrete edgers years ago on an old house we no longer live in. Anyway, I'd hire a crew with the right machine to lay down the edgers. It kinda goes along and poops them out. Pretty interesting actually.

The main advice I'd give is to ensure the ground underneath is prepped, level and ready. You might get some lifting and cracking down the road, but if the ground is firm and prepped, you can reduce chances of later trouble.

Good luck and post pics when it's done!


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

So this is where we're at. Ended up making more of a mow strip. Not perfect but that's why I did this on the side where it's not as visible. I think I learned enough to make it look pretty clean on my front beds.


----------



## mmaer (Mar 19, 2020)

Budstl said:


> I had a company do mine last year. Here are some pics.


@Budstl I'm having a heck of a time trying to find a local company here in Rhode Island to put in exactly what you have. I keep searching for stamped concrete landscaping but I am not having any luck. Any suggestions for better search terms? Also, would you mind sharing how much you paid per linear foot? Thanks!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@mmaer you could try landscape curbing. I think it was 15-20 per linear foot.


----------



## Jaxnoah (Jul 6, 2019)

Did mine about three weeks ago.


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

Buster said:


> We did concrete edgers years ago on an old house we no longer live in. Anyway, I'd hire a crew with the right machine to lay down the edgers. It kinda goes along and poops them out. Pretty interesting actually.
> 
> The main advice I'd give is to ensure the ground underneath is prepped, level and ready. You might get some lifting and cracking down the road, but if the ground is firm and prepped, you can reduce chances of later trouble.
> 
> ...


We are are taking over a site and this is how all the curbing, sidewalks, etc have been edged. To me this is ridiculous. I'm honestly trying to think how it's possible to even get edges to look like this.


----------

